# 20th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET



## doverhobo (Jul 9, 2009)

20th MARYLAND SLOT CAR SHOW & SWAP MEET – March 20, 2016 
Hey All You Slot Car Hobbyists, Racers & Collectors 
With a little less than 4 WEEKS TO GO, tables are going fast as we have 
over 50 tables reserved, so it’s shaping up to be another great show. If you’
re interested in tables, please let me know ASAP to secure your spot. 
Our 20th MARYLAND, Slot Car Show & Swap Meet will be held this year on 
Sunday, MARCH 20th, 10A-2P at the HILTON GARDEN INN, WHITE MARSH MALL, 
BALTIMORE, MD at 5015 Campbell Boulevard, Baltimore, MD 21236. Phone # is 
410-427-0600. Conveniently located off of Maryland INTERSTATE 95, at EXIT 67B. 

Admission (10am) is $5/person; kids under 12 free and EARLY "floor rights" 
$20/person starting at 8am. 
2016 table costs are - ALL tables $30 each. 
TABLES are 6 footers and if you take 2 or more, helpers are free. If you 
want to bring in a helper, but are only taking one table, then it's an 
additional $10. However, there won't be an extra charge if that helper is a 
member of your immediate family (wives, significant others or kids) 
SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT! We are pleased to have another “official” ECHORR 
(East Coast HO Road Racing) Race held in an adjoining room at the end of the 
long entry hallway the morning of our show. Henry Harnish, Hiram Durant 
and the ECHORR club will setup a custom 4’ x 12’ four-lane Maxx track and 
hold practice heats and races at our show. 
Just like our previous shows, this show will have thousands of vintage and 
new slot cars and accessories in all scales - HO, 1/48/, 1/43, 1/32 & 1/24 
setup in two adjoining banquet rooms. 
We have slot car hobbyists setting up displays from all over the country: 
Just a few of the more familiar names setting up tables this year are:
Bob Beers (Mr. Aurora), Mario Pisano (M&MHobbies); Guy Graziano; Cheryl 
Lincoln-WIZZARD HIGH PERFORMANCE; Doug Keys (vintage cars/parts all scales); 
Bill Houck (vintage all scales); Steve Sanders (vintage AFX), Rich Shanfeld 
(Great Traditions Hobbies - 1/32 & 1/24 large scale slots); Dave Simms 
(DCM Raceways racing parts); Bob Royal; Joe Hopkins; and Allan Twitty to 
name just a few. Plus quite a few new hobbyists setting up tables for this 
show as well! 

So, if you are thinking about attending and need directions or show info, 
contact me (Elliot Dalberg) [email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected]) 
; 703-960-3594 (home); 703-901-4262 (cell) or Doug Keys - 
[email protected]_ (mailto[email protected]) ; 301-474-6596. 
The Hilton Garden Inn has blocked out a group of rooms for the night 
before for those of you traveling long distances and need to stay over. These 
rooms must be booked 3 weeks prior to the show to get the discounted rate. 
Anyway, I hope to see you all there again, because it’s always a fun 
event. 
Thanks 
Elliot Dalberg 
6128 Stegen Drive 
Alexandria, VA 22310 
(703) 960-3594


----------

